
Hangover Ruby Script - hartator
https://github.com/NARKOZ/hacker-scripts/blob/master/hangover.rb
======
orionblastar
These scripts get passed around as examples of how to automate tasks. The
programmer decided that anything that took more than 90 seconds to do should
be automated.

He even wrote a script to brew coffee for him and timed it with a delay so it
was ready by the time he walked to the machine to get it. The coffee machine
used Linux and had an API to make it brew coffee.

